# Cleaning Tyres?



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

What do you use for cleaning tyres (cleaning not dressing)? 

Presume a scrubbing brush and APC are the best combo?

TIA,
Paul


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Megs do a good tyre brush. find it in Halfrauds. shampoo is usually good enough to clean with.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, just normal shampoo and a scrubbing brush for me too.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks both. I noticed a bit of a brown sheen on a couple of my tyres after I'd dried the car after the last wash (hosed down the tyres but not really cleaned them). I don't dress them so I figured it's either dirt of the remnants of whatever the dealers valet used.

Have to say the 59p Aldi Powerforce seems very useful


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

I use virosol to clean my tyres I just spray some on when spraying the wheels, then use one of them oxo tyre brush brings them up a treat.

Also I got a carplan aerosol spray tyre cleaner, I got it one xmas its actually quite good just spray it on it comes out as a foam them scrub away.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I use shampoo and a sponge.

If I am rewaxing my wheels then I'll use APC with a sponge. I don't want to risk APC at other times for fear of stripping wax.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Megs APC on a Sponge here. Can be carefully applied avoiding the wheel paintwork by spraying it onto the sponge first.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Rich said:


> Megs APC on a Sponge here. Can be carefully applied avoiding the wheel paintwork by spraying it onto the sponge first.


Never thought of that, will give it a go! :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I use a jumbo sponge cut into half or thirds seems to be ideal. (also uses up my pre wash mitt spomge reserves!)


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Thanks both. I noticed a bit of a brown sheen on a couple of my tyres after I'd dried the car after the last wash (hosed down the tyres but not really cleaned them). I don't dress them so I figured it's either dirt of the remnants of whatever the dealers valet used.
> 
> Have to say the 59p Aldi Powerforce seems very useful


that brown sheen on your tyres could be u.v damage from the sun that's what megs endurance gel states it eliminates !!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> that brown sheen on your tyres could be u.v damage from the sun that's what megs endurance gel states it eliminates !!


Shouldn't be as they're only a couple of months old - I'm hoping it's just dirt and probably cheap silicone tyre-shine leftovers but we'll see later.

Thanks all


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Tyre 'brown' is the hardest to remove! But it is essential if tyre gells are to stick properly

It can be removed with strong degreasers but glue and tar remover is best


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Tyre 'brown' is the hardest to remove! But it is essential if tyre gells are to stick properly


I've found that Meguiars Super Degreaser cut 10 parts water to 1 part Super Degreaser and sprayed through a Meguiar's Foaming trigger sprayer always eliminates all traces of tyre brown, and any old dressings that may be on the tyres. This method provides us with the best surface for new tyre dressings to successfully bond to.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

OK well I don't have anything along those lines other than the Aldi Powerforce 59p APC (and a bottle of muc-off).

Any suggestions on what dilution to try the APC at?

I presume it's not going to do any harm to my alloys at any dilution ratio.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I use the Megs APC at both 4 to 1 or 10 to 1 fine on tyres and wheels.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> OK well I don't have anything along those lines other than the Aldi Powerforce 59p APC (and a bottle of muc-off).
> 
> Any suggestions on what dilution to try the APC at?
> 
> I presume it's not going to do any harm to my alloys at any dilution ratio.


Try the Aldi APC at 10:1 (10 parts water to one part APC) first, if that does not work go up to 4:1. Should do the trick. APC won't damage your alloys, but it might just strip any wax you may have put on them. Using a sponge to apply should minimise the amount that you get on the alloy though.
I have found that if you can foam Megs APC through a foaming trigger head it seems to work as well at a 10:1 dilution as it does at a 4:1 dilution through a normal spray head.


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

may sound daft but paint thinners on a sponge mate


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Megs APC 4:1 thru foam trigger:thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Are you talking cleaning before first putting on the gel.
I'd never use a brush, just shampoo with a sea sponge, then autoglym 07B or clearkote VM to deep clean, carlack 68 to set up for the gel and then the sonus or wolfgang gel x 3 coats

Once it's on, I only rinse the tyre and apply another coat or leave it as is
Doesn't go brown. It may dull a little from the rain but get the tyres warm and then let them cool down and the just applied look comes back.


----------

